# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Coloclom

## Perfil Borrado

felicidades! :001 005:

----------


## J. Alejandro

No entiendo el mensaje,¿a quien se felicita?

----------


## Pulgas

Pues está clarísimo:
¡Al Maharajá de Persia!
 :Smile1: 

A Coloclom, hombre, a Coloclom.
(¿Pa qué tendremos los ojos?)

FELICIDADES

----------


## magikko

Pasteeeeeeeeel!!

Pastel, botanas, carne al pastoor, cerveza, tequila, mojitos y chicas lindas!

Obvio la música no puede faltar.

Am... no se si el pastel sea buena idea con todo lo demás pero jajaja que importa!

Felicidades Colo, Un abrazo desde este lado del mundo!

Fiesta fiesta!

vodka y b:oost!! vodka y b:oost!! vodka y b:oost!! vodka y b:oost!! vodka y b:oost!! vodka y b:oost!! vodka y b:oost!! vodka y b:oost!!

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Felicidades Coloclom!

Tengo preparado para ti una orgía con dos pivones de regalo. Creo que te gustará.

Aunque una de ellas muestra claras dudas si podrás con ambas jiejiejie

----------


## Ritxi

Felicidades Marcos

Un abrazo!! :Party:

----------


## AHC

Me sumo...FELICIDADES !!!!!

Abrazos
Ariel

----------


## Magnano

consigue un pivon mas que me uno

felicidade3s Colo!!

----------


## chiripicajoso

FELICDADES!!

----------


## mago carlos

muchas felicidades coloclom

----------


## jorgitooo

coloclom muchisimas felicidades sigue asi !

----------


## mago Tovel

felicidades y que puedas cumplir muchos mas. :Party: 
PD:Con un poco de retraso :Whistle:

----------


## KIKO M

verguenza de mis futuros hijos soi jejeje, muy retrasado pero..... FELICIDADES FIERA!!! 

un saludo.

----------


## Iban

Como ya ha pasado una semana, y como ya estás más que felicitado, va de mi parte un Feliz Navidad: que vale más ser original, que llegar tarde.

 :Smile1:

----------


## Coloclom

jajajaja, muchas gracias a todos chicos, me he pasado la semana sin internet :(

Y acabo de descubrir el hilo.

Parece ser que soy  yo quien llega tarde jejeje

Y gracias por los regalos!!
Yo me he regalado el magia con monedas.

Muchas gracias a todos!

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Con retraso pero... vale igual. xD

FELICIDADES!!

----------

